# Big Guys 270+ What Are You Riding?



## mestude (Dec 19, 2008)

im wondering what the big guys (270+) are riding, what kind of riding and how well it is holding up...

what'ya got...


----------



## ktmdude415 (Dec 18, 2008)

hey im 310 right now, 6'8" college OL, and i ride a trek 3700 with uprgaded components. it has held up well to the xc/trail type riding i do. so far the stock seat rails bent but it was heavy so glad to be rid of it and had a crash that bent the derailleur hanger but other than that its been great


----------



## BOAB (Sep 11, 2008)

Riding a XL 2006 Monocog 29er, with a Vassago ODIS fork, stock wheels. At 295 it has held up well for the last 2 years of XC riding. The wheels may be heavy by most standards, but I've never had to true them. The frame so far has been bomb proof.


----------



## Jaysun71 (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeti 575..had it for the last two years, and its held up quite well..it's alot o fun.
btw..I'm 6'1"..and weigh around 270


----------



## TexasKJ07 (May 23, 2008)

Been riding and 06 Marin Bobcat Trail since July 08. I bent the stock seat rails but I was sitting when should have been standing. Broke the rear der. and bent the hanger, chain and six spokes but that was the rocks fault. Wheels are true well the rear one is not right now but I have not had it into the LBS to have it fixed yet, still waiting for parts to come in. Other than that it is holding up pretty good. Oh yeah and I weigh in at about 395# and do just xc/trail riding and commute on it also.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

around 300#... karate monkey with tora, and a mostly stock redline d440... XC...

29ers are great


----------



## jjange68 (Feb 8, 2007)

*6'6" 285*

I am currently riding a Dos Niner 1x9 home build, and a recently purchased Outcast 29 for shits and giggles. I love the Salsa what a beautiful bike it is a joy to ride. I don't ride anything too crazy but here in the Northeast the roots and rocks will rattle a bike to death but the Salsa takes anything I throw at it. What ever you decide enjoy it and just ride, PEACE.

P.S. The Salsa is a XXL and the Outcast is a 22"


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

6'2" and 280 right now, riding an Intense 5.5, Fox TALAS 32, XTR crank & drivetrain and Industry Nine Enduro wheels.

So far so good :thumbsup: 

Have only had a couple of rides on the wheels so far but they've taken a fair battering and they're holding up great.


----------



## Floggus (Feb 11, 2006)

I am 6'6" 270, I have been riding a SC Heckler with a DHX 5.0 coil for about 2.5 years. I do a little XC type riding, but mostly look for steeper trails with drops and stunts. It has seens some DH and jump park action as well. The main upgrades I got were bigger rotors, stronger cranks since mine blew up pretty fast and a 20mm thru axle fork (Van 36). I have been very happy with the bike since it is very reliable, easy to maintain and does just about anything I ask. I did take it to a resort (northstar) and felt that I was pushing it as far is I could. I now have a VP Free with a DHX 5.0 coil/Fox 40 for DH/shuttle days. I haven't spent enough time on that bike to give a good review, but so far it is a great DH bike.


----------



## gotboostedvr6 (Sep 1, 2008)

6 foot 245 and ride a 08 fuel EX9 and it takes 4' drops to flat


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

floggus... is the heckler the newer mode or older? how much travel? what travel fork is it made for?... i've been lusting after a heckler seance the 90's...


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

6ft, bout 315 - rode an 08, and now on an 09 giant rincon.
the bike is strong, and hasnt given me any problems. i really enjoy it
Mostly ride xc/trail with a few small drops, and i like to bunny hop


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

'06 Kona Hoss



Been riding it since November of '05 at a fluctuating weight of 350-400 lbs. Semi-agressive trail riding including some rocky/rooty trails and ocassional drops around 2 feet. Haven't had to do anything to it 'cept for tune ups. The frame is solid and stiff with little to no wasted flex. The Hoss is a solid as they come and quite affordable being under $1100!!!


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

6'-2" 275lbs on a Trek 4500 with BB7's f/r

Ride strictly singletrack and looking for a bit more cushioning for the bumpy sections so I'm building up a Fuji Diamond RC now.

With the exception of the shifting, it's been bullet proof.


----------



## Floggus (Feb 11, 2006)

My Heckler is an '06...just before the newest model came out. It has 5.5 inches travel and the '07+ has 6". They say it's optimized for a 140mm travel fork, but anything between 120 and 160 will work. I run a 160mm fork and like it better than the 140 it came with. I am tall, so having a higher front end isn't a liability for me.


----------



## Bentrotor (Jan 16, 2009)

i was 307 now i am down to 263, im riding a 08 Santacruz Chameleon i built its holding up great.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

What kind of riding are you looking to do?

I'm 6'6" 280ish riding an XL '08 Stumpy 29er FSR (has been "D"-line  ). Love the bike. She's pretty stiff and other than a needed wheel upgrade she's great. I pancaked the front stock DT Swiss 470 wheel and rebuilt it with a Salsa Semi. So far so good. I'm looking to get a hand built set soon with 36 spokes and Flow rims. Still deciding on hubs. Was looking at I9's but the aluminum spokes won't do so well on the East Coast sticks, roots and rocky terrain. 

Oh yeah, I'm not a skilled rider so I really abuse the bike. Always amazed at how much she can take.


----------



## Giant607 (Feb 23, 2008)

6'5" 290lbs riding a '08 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc. Held up great for one season of XC. Thinking about a SC Bullit for a FS bike for next season. HT was just to see if I'd like it, I'd still be riding if snowboarding didn't take up all my free time in the winter.


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

5'9 270lbs on a 2008 Cannondale F7 disc (newbie). Rims could be stronger. Can't get up most hills, so I don't notice anything wrong with the drivetrain components -____-

Holding up well, though.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

6'5" 2160 w/o gear but i carry up to about 20 lbs of stuff most of the time.

bike one
tomac carbide xc
2009 SID team fork
sram x9/xtr drive train
hope pro2/sun ds-1 wheels
25.0 lbs

bike two
kolly delerium t
fox float 36
shimano XT drive train
hope pro2/mavic EN521 wheels
36.7 lbs

the tomac is going on about a year now and is holding up just fine. i have preformed pretty much no maintenance on it besides tube changes and lubing the chain. 

the knolly is really new to me only about 2-3 months old but has all the makings of lasting a good long time. i use this as a heavy weight AM slash light to mild FR bike. it will probably see drops as big as 5-7 feet and do to the DH parks on occasion


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

6' 5" currently 265lbs, but as high as 300lbs 1.5 years ago.

Been riding:

a) 2005 Giant Reign for 2.5 years with a Marz All Mountain 1 w/RC2x upgrade, self-built Mavic 321 rims w/XT rear hub and Marz QR20 front hub wheelset, Race Face Evolve DH crankset. Since I'm 50, I'm not an animal, but not exactly criusing buff singletrack either including several days of lift assisted riding in Big Bear although I'm mostly climbing for my vert.. Holding up well, but have replaced the stock pivot bearings with Enduro bearings(as most do that ride their Giant Maestros hard and often), 

b) Recently acquired a NOS (new old stock) 2003 Kona Nunu hardtail equipped with a RS Tora Solo Air and self-built Mavic 223 w/XT hub wheelset & Race Face Evolve XC crankset. I use this for the times I do fire road climbs with less technical descents. So far, so good, but it's only a few months old.

I estimate about 120+/- days of riding in the past year.


----------



## Actual Size (Jan 24, 2006)

6' 7" and around 280 lbs, Ride a Turner XXL 5 spot and a custom Mikkelsen HT.


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

i ride a (don't laugh) santa cruz superlight D. It also has a RS Recon 80-130mm that is different than stock. it has a few hundred cross country miles over the past year with jumps of no more than 3-4 ft. I'm now in the high 260's and has held up great.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

For years I rode a Cannondale M700 with Mavic 217 rims laced with 14 gauge spokes and a Manitou shock. I weighed as much as 280 on that bike. Now I ride a Stumpjumper FSR 29er and I'm riding it more so my weight has fallen to 255.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

260#, ride a Turner RFX. Bulletproof.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

I started out on a Kona Hoss, the stays were a little flexy but otherwise it was pretty solid and it now serves as my around town bike. Moved to a 18" 2002 Turner RFX which was a little too small for me (and also a bit flexy in the rear end). Now I'm on a Specialized Enduro which is OK (but also flexy). Seeing a theme here?

I'm looking foward to trying out some of the new DW link equipped long travel trail bikes like the Pivot Firebird and Turner RFX. With their low suspension leverage ratios, short and beefy linkages and pivotless swingarms I'm hoping they'll be well suited to abusive clyde trail riding.


----------



## Trogdor The Burninator (Jan 4, 2009)

6'0" 270lbs. I ride a Cannondale Carbon Rush 3z. I was told it wouldn't hold me but I have no complaints. I do a lot of rough XC to rough all mountain. Only thing that flexes is the carbon handlebars...but I can't really blame them.


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm 6'5", 300lbs. My new ride is a 23" Ventana El Capitan with a PUSHed RP23.

It's stiff, it has a 2:1 leverage ratio, it was made less than a hundred miles from where I live, and there is a Ventana dealer less than five miles from where I live. 

Sadly, I haven't taken it for a ride yet. I'm in therapy for chondromalacia patellae (kneecaps) and plantar fascitis (right foot), and I'm trying to take it easy.


----------



## MC Gusto (Feb 5, 2007)

another recommendation for the kona hoss.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

6'4" 265, I ride a Fuji Nevada 3.0. Only problem thus far is the stock seat broke. the bike itself has been great.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Im about 335lbs (was 406). 6'-1"

2002 Specialized Bighit Comp - Large... 1x9 and 2003 Rock Shox Boxxer Team


----------



## motomack86 (Jan 13, 2007)

6'3" 260 lbs.Dirt jump,bmx,downhill,xc i do it all without issues.I ride a blur 4x,nomad,cortina steel hardtail,tazer,bullit,supercross 20 ". have ridden fox 32 and 36 forks with no problems.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

2002 GT Avalanche 3.0...did a major overhaul last spring with RS Tora, BB7 Disc's, Bombshell wheels and new crank...like new again.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

6'6" 272 riding a customed Ventana El Cap 29er

I can't say enough about this bike.Fits and rides like a dream. Not a cheap option by any means. (probably got $6100+ into it)
I beefed up the Xbar and seat post, elongated the TT some, and beefier chainstays and 5" rockers. 36 hole Flows, Hadleys(steel free hub). Absolutely freakin awesome bike! Build thread here









I had some travel envy going from a 7"/7" Titus SuperMoto so I also customed the fork.
2009 Fox 36 TALAS RC2 (yep a 26er, cut it to fit a 29er since I wanted more travel)
Only issues when it was muddy on the Enchilada in Moab, otherwise flawless!!!!


----------



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

6'6 about 260 riding a Niner Jet with Reba and Bonnie tubeless. So far so good with no problems.


----------



## Thermo1 (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm riding a '07 Giant Thermo 1. I'm a bit over 300lbs and it's held up very well in the two years that I've had it. If I were to change anything on it, it would be the brakes (to something more grunty) and the forks (to something less flexy).


----------



## WNCPete (Jul 27, 2008)

I ride a Haro Mary XS had it for a little over a year it has been flawless.
I check in at 6’5 and 265# I would defiantly recommend the Mary.
Pete


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

I highly recommend Crossmax SX wheels for big guys. I've been running them for a couple years, with no issues. I usually trash rear wheels.


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

6'3 250lbs, I've got a Haro Mary SS that has nothing original (except frame and forks) left on it. Love the bike. My brother (6'3 280lbs) has been riding an older GT i-Drive with no problems but is now converting to a Motobecane Outcast with custom wheels, and few other upgrades. Single Speed is a BLAST!


----------



## paul r nelson (Oct 6, 2008)

Kona Four with Fox 32 Float and Mavic 823 wheels. Next upgrade-Turner XXL frame and a salad.


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

Bentrotor said:


> i was 307 now i am down to 263, im riding a 08 Santacruz Chameleon i built its holding up great.


Hey I am very seriously looking at building up a Chameleon.... I weigh in about 265 - 270 at 6'3". Can you give the specs for your overall build? I am looking at options and especially interested in what a fellow clyde chose for a build.... I am kinda working on a tight budget for the build though I so need to play with and remain open to other options lol


----------



## motomack86 (Jan 13, 2007)

ntlarson said:


> Hey I am very seriously looking at building up a Chameleon.... I weigh in about 265 - 270 at 6'3". Can you give the specs for your overall build? I am looking at options and especially interested in what a fellow clyde chose for a build.... I am kinda working on a tight budget for the build though I so need to play with and remain open to other options lol


What type of riding will you be doing?Whats your budget? Are you hard on your bike?


----------



## ntlarson (Feb 11, 2009)

motomack86 said:


> What type of riding will you be doing?Whats your budget? Are you hard on your bike?


Ok well I will keep this short as I dont want to hijack the thread completely.

To begin with I am not 100% sure of the type of riding I will be doing. I have been out of the sport for a number of years and am breaking back in. I want to do some more aggressive riding eventually, some ups downs (aggressive XC to all-mountain type stuff), and possibly some urban assault but that is the most unlikely.

What I am in the market is a medium to high end hard tail, really not interested in FS, with a slack geometry (or "all mountain" geometry per the marketing category) that can take a long travel front fork (120+mm with preference around 130 or 140... possibly go with a Pike with uturn or something along those lines so its adjustable, still debating/researching/deciding). My budget is kinda tight at 1500 but I _could_ go a few hundred over that for the right set-up/deal. I had been eyeing the Kona Five-0 or five-0 deluxe but the marzocchi fork seem problematic and from what I have been told I should look more at the air suspension due to the weight as its tough to find spring strong enough to be effective for higher weight riders and air is more adjustable at no extra cost or hassle. It just takes a little more initial work to get set up.

My current bike is a trek 4500 that I bought in college having done zero research and I really dont like it and hardly ride it cause it just doesnt fit and feel right. The geometry is off and its a bit too big for me at a 21.5" frame (though that could be more of a geometry issue than strictly a frame size issue). The riding I ahve done with that it has held up ok but I want to buy a bike that I can grow into. In other words even though I am still a relative noob coming back into the sport and wont be doing a ton of super aggressive riding initially I intend to grow into that and dont want to deal with the hassle of buying now to have to sell and upgrade in a year cause I want a different/better bike.

Anyway I will leave it there as its already longer than I intended.... any thoughts are welcome


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

Corner-Carver said:


> 6'-2" 275lbs on a Trek 4500 with BB7's f/r
> 
> Ride strictly singletrack and looking for a bit more cushioning for the bumpy sections so I'm building up a Fuji Diamond RC now.
> 
> With the exception of the shifting, it's been bullet proof.


Finally got to ride Fuji yesterday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Velofreak (Apr 8, 2008)

6'6" & 260 lbs: 2008 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp 29'er in a 23-inch frame! SWEET!


----------



## marxuser (Sep 7, 2008)

6'4" & 270 lbs.

I ride a Niner One9 SS with rigid front fork and a Motobecane Fantom 29Pro. Mostly cross country and trails - very little jumping.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Soul Cycles Icon with RS Pike. Coming off a Heckler, needed to get back to the basics.


----------



## Big Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

-Scott
6/4, 275lbs


----------



## rollout925 (Jan 28, 2009)

Im 6'2 300lbs and I am riding a Stumpy FSR Expert with EX823's with King Hubs. 

5 foot ledges here I come


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Still riding this, and it is still holding up:


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

6'4", down 20# to 270#. 

XL Karate Monkey, XT/X9 build. Two wheelsets, XT/Rhynolite (36H), XT/Gordo (32H).

On griding steep climbs, the chainstays flex enough to make a Gordo/Rampage setup rub. For the winter, I'm running Gordo/MK 2.4 and this is a very good combination.

I have killed one of these frames. Chainsuck gouged a chainstay and a little rust created a stress riser which did it in. I discovered this after I twisted the fork by grabbing the front brake at the bottom of an up/down transition.

I'm happy with it though. It's cheap, and it's the first frame that has made it through an entire season with me without breaking. (I previously trashed two Giant Yukon frames, I literally just ripped them apart through grinding up climbs).


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

6 foot 300#

my last bike was 
a 2004 Trek fuel 70:
3 rear tryangles.
main frame once. 
2 front forks.
2 sram casetts.
tacoed 2 front wheels.
1 rear wheel.
1 brake caliper.
plus much more. I've lost count on little things I've destroyed, seats,rear d's,
tubes. oh god so many pinch flats.
all broken parts were done 1 at a time. i.e.no combos like front wheel and fork at the same time.

I just got a 2009 white Heckler. Fox DHX 5.0 coil. Fox Float 36R 2009 in white. SLX and XT drive train. BB7's 8" front 7" rear rotors. King head set in red, Azonic outlaw wheels in red. EAston bar, Ritchey stem and post,WTB sadle.
I haven't figured out how to load pics yet. Click on my avitar for a better look.


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)

6 foot, 299lbs

Specialized Rockhopper, I've upgraded lots of parts, but I didn't break any stock parts either. I use it both on riding around town / greenways and all over the mountain, no problems.


----------



## 1996cc (Mar 29, 2008)

6'4", 275, Heckler


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

6'4" 280 - Giant Trance 1


----------



## vertex112 (Nov 23, 2008)

I am 5'11", 240lbs, and I ride an 08 Norco Wolverine:


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

She 2 1/2 years old and has been really good to me. Carbon free Titus Ti ML with a Fox Float 32x fork, I am over 270 and 6' 2".


----------



## bigmayne (Jun 13, 2009)

*6' 317 lbs.*

I just got less then a month ago a 2009 Garry Fisher Tarpon. Its a nice bike and it seems to be holding up well after my 15+ miles a day rides. I guess time will tell when I get my 2 month checkup.:thumbsup:


----------



## crawldit (Feb 28, 2007)

6'5" 320 lbs and I have a GT Peace 9r. I had ridden it around a couple of times on pavement and it obviously was just fine. A buddy of mine talked me into an "easy" trail out here in AZ a couple of weeks back. In less than a mile I had bent both rims and had to hike back out. Time for some Big Boy parts....and a suspension fork. I don't know how these fully rigid riders do it. It whooped me pretty good.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> 6'4", down 20# to 270#.
> 
> XL Karate Monkey, XT/X9 build. Two wheelsets, XT/Rhynolite (36H), XT/Gordo (32H).
> 
> ...


Toasted another KM this year. It failed in the same place, chainstay. No gouges. I believe the flexibility of the KM may be it's achilles heel. The ability to push a small tire ALL the way up requires the absence of a chainstay bridge.

I've got my eyes open for another reasonably priced 29er steel hardtail. I'm thinking Vassago.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*6'1"+, 280# GT Peace 9r Multi*



crawldit said:


> 6'5" 320 lbs and I have a GT Peace 9r. I had ridden it around a couple of times on pavement and it obviously was just fine. A buddy of mine talked me into an "easy" trail out here in AZ a couple of weeks back. In less than a mile I had bent both rims and had to hike back out. Time for some Big Boy parts....and a suspension fork. I don't know how these fully rigid riders do it. It whooped me pretty good.


Sorry to hear about the wheel problems, Crawldit. I have just shy of 500 miles on my GT Peace 9r Multi and have had what I would consider minimal issues for my size and weight (replaced the stock seatpost and collar). While I may not do 3, 4 or 5' drops or serious hucking, I'm certainly not gentle with my bike (i.e. I hit the deck frequently).

I've had a history with smashing wheels; so much so, in fact, I had planned on immediately switching to a heavier-duty 36h wheelset. With the advice I received from our fellow Clydes, however, I chose to wait to replace the wheels until it became truly necessary to do so.

Fortunately, the stock wheels on the 9r have done fairly well for me. Just this week I tossed my first spoke (rear, drive-side). Thankfully, I was within a couple of miles of my LBS (Cayuse Cycles) and was on my way in no time.

If you can't tell, I really do enjoy my Peace 9r. I hope that you (and anyone with a Peace 9r) will be come to like it as much as I do.

Here's mine in it's current state:


----------



## espin (Mar 9, 2009)

6'-3" 280lb (down from 360lb) I ride a 07 Santa cruz bullit for downhill/Freeride and a 08 Haro shift for X country. 

I also sport a late 70's peugeut Single speed road bike for cardio training.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

300# and now riding a Specialize Rockhopper 29er. Love it too.


----------



## crawldit (Feb 28, 2007)

dog.gone said:


> Sorry to hear about the wheel problems, Crawldit. I have just shy of 500 miles on my GT Peace 9r Multi and have had what I would consider minimal issues for my size and weight (replaced the stock seatpost and collar). While I may not do 3, 4 or 5' drops or serious hucking, but I'm certainly not gentle with my bike (i.e. I hit the deck frequently).
> 
> I've had a history with smashing wheels; so much so, in fact, I had planned on immediately switching to a heavier-duty 36h wheelset. With the advice I received from our fellow Clydes, however, I chose to wait to replace the wheels until it became truly necessary to do so.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the response. Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking the bike and I'm glad you have had such good luck so far. The "easy" trail that my buddy took me on was a 3.5 mile downhill full of loose rock, tree roots and water bars. The only air I caught was flying over the bars twice :yikes: In all honesty I never should have been on that trail. I guess I'm just not a rigid bike guy. This is my first and I can't hold a line to save my life because I'm getting knocked all over the place. I'll probably pick up a Tora solo air and see how that works. First I have to see if the wheels can just be trued or if I need a rebuild. The fronts not too bad but the rear rubs on the frame when I spin it :eekster:

Here's a poser shot of my Peace 9r


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

crawldit said:


> The only air I caught was flying over the bars twice :yikes:


And here I was thinking I was the only clyde to go OTB on a 29er. :thumbsup: Fortunately when I went head first over a giant root I had a big patch of blackberry vines to cushion my fall. :skep: I think the local geologists registered 2.0 event on the Richter scale that day...


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

My commuter/city errand bike is a Giant Sedona with rim brakes and I have a trailer for the grocery runs. 
So far it is holding up fine. However, I will be changing out the rims to a good strong set of double walled 
and adding 80 PSI tires to it this winter. I am working with the LBS on finding affordable but higher quality 
than stock components for the upgrade.

My other bike (just got it today, yay!) is a Giant Trance 2, totally stock and I pretty much plan to keep 
it that way.

I am also looking into a fitness/road bike and I think I have that one narrowed down to either - 
a Schwinn Super Sport GS
http://www.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/Products/Road/Fitness/Details/1312-S9SUPSGS-Super-Sport-GS
OR 
A Giant FCR2
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/2268/32200/

The Schwinn is more cost effective but has, I think, slightly lesser components though the 
LBS owner says I am comparing apples to apples. (He also rides a Super Sport)

So I will ride em both and figure it out from there....

BTW, I am 5'10" and weigh about 280, a little less now, but I have not weighed in a while...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a road bike too but have no idea at this point what I want. I am going to see what a few of my LBS have to offer in the next week or so and go from there.


----------



## Gaffed (Jun 26, 2009)

The sig says it all.


----------



## CARP (Apr 29, 2006)

nice heckler!!!


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

6'6" and 280lbs. '09 Speacialized Rockhopper Expert Disc 29er. Holding up great so far, still running it stock.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

6'3 265 currently, down from 315 2 years ago (and up from 245 9 months ago....grrr). currently on a haro flightline two that is far from stock. I tanked the wheels, seat, and cranks and have also replaced the chain, cassette, rear derailleur (ditched the front and shifter for a 1x8), brake pads, grips, and pedals. handlebars are pretty bent up but I haven't replaced them yet. bike has served its purpose of getting me into the sport in a big way and got me around campus at school for a year but it's days are numbered. as soon as I can scrounge the cash I'll be getting a haro mary xc.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

6' was 274 a couple of weeks ago riding
2008 Yeti 575
2007 Haro Mary SS
2009 Some DoubleCross.


----------



## tessai4 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I am 6'5"/340# and I ride a Haro V4. I have only changed the pedals & added some maxxis hookworms for commuting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hurricanes (Jul 17, 2006)

bigfekk said:


> i ride a (don't laugh) santa cruz superlight D. It also has a RS Recon 80-130mm that is different than stock. it has a few hundred cross country miles over the past year with jumps of no more than 3-4 ft. I'm now in the high 260's and has held up great.


I'm not laughing because I ride the same bike! I'm 6'4" and 265lb and loving my stock 2006 Superlight D. I bought it new in 06' (240lb at the time) and broke my collar bone (on the bike) soon after. My wife and I then had two children so I'm just getting back on it. I was very worried about the extra weight I gained over the past few years but it is holding up pretty nicely. Back on it for about two weeks now and already lost 13 pounds!


----------



## Boner Breaker (May 5, 2009)

hi guys. 6'6" was 354 down to 290. Gary Fisher Advance 21.5" frame. Stock everything except tubes and pedals. got two flats first time out bike hashing, replaced with thorn resistant tubes and filled with Stan's.

it's my commuting and bike hashing bike. not too many great trails in south fl but we get by.


----------



## DylanW (Jul 17, 2009)

*6'8" 150kg 330 pounds*

Hey, recently bought a Scott Aspect 10 is ok but has Tora SL's up front that dive badly under brakes.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

5'16"/260# riding:

FS gearie - Lenz Behemoth 29er
HT SS - Surly Karate Monkey
Road SS - Salsa Casseroll


----------



## beagley (Mar 2, 2009)

I was 340 when i started, and now 270. Spec. Rockhopper. I cannot begin to explain how good it is for the bigger people. Granted the wheels were incredibly fragile, i'll chalk it up to a bad spoke set (broke 7 out in the first week) all the breaks were the threads stripping off, which i was assured by my dealer was my weight, and every single other lbs in town was poor craftsmanship.... aside from that the bike is a golden starter point for a bigger dude.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

Riding an '08 Haro Escape Sport, the frame is quite beef and is really working out for me.

The rear wheel needed to be trued once and I've broken a spoke. But thats not outside of possibility when you start as a 320lb Clyde. I'm now about 300.. almost below the 300 mark, it'll be a red letter day.

I've changed the stem, bars, pedals, and got ergon grips and sigma computer. With BB7s due in the mail any day now.

Here is my precious:


----------



## crAZy Irish (Apr 14, 2009)

6'1" 270
Kona Dawg Primo
Running Azonic Outlaw DH rims after destroying the stock ones.
Also running the Shimano Hone cranks after destroying the RaceFace that came on it.
Other than that it is pretty much stock. Fox RP2 and Fox Float R 160mm for suspension.


----------



## johnd663 (Jun 28, 2007)

*big bloke*

6.5 and 270lbs with gear

Turner Spot XL
Intense Spider 29er XL
Ventana El Com 29er SS rigid.

All with beefed up wheels and TA forks where possible.

Have fun

JD


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

6'8" 285lbs.

I am currently riding a Trek 7200 Hybrid, but after a recent trail experience I want a full out mountain bike. The Hybrid has been pretty good for urban riding other than the wheels. I bent the original wheel on a curb, the put a replacement on, and now its untrue after some trail riding. I need to upgrade, but I have feeling I would have to spend almost as much as the bike for solid 700c wheels.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

6'-4" 285lbs

Novara Ponderosa 29er XL

Upgraded the Dart 3 to the heavy spring and remote Poplock.
Bent the OEM seat post so I upgraded to an Easton which is rock solid (no more squeak)
Bent the front wheel twice which led to replacing the rim. 

Love my bike.


----------



## klondike1024 (Jul 3, 2006)

At 6 foot tall 280 lbs with out gear I purchased a 2006 stumpjumper pro new from the dealer. It came with a 130 Fox Talas RLC fork. From riding and eating a little better I gradually dropped down to 245 lbs. I think I put more abuse on the bike at 245 since I carry a lot more muscle. Also my skills and physical ability improved leading me to hit the trails faster and harder. The only thing that has failed so far are the handle bars which I bent powering up a tough technical section. I made it up the section but the bars where done. 

I am not sure how but the bike has held up very well. I run a thomson masterpiece seat post which has also held up fine so far. I run 39 or 40 psi in the tires and it seems to work well.

I ride mostly very technical cross country trails with lots of ups/downs and rocks/roots. 

This bike has outperformed and outlasted my expectations. It is also very comfortable.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I have 3 rides, all 26":
Strong hardtail
Turner XCE
SC Nomad
All have fairly strong parts of course. The Turner is my main ride, but the hardtail sees almost as much time. Not certain I need the Nomad, but am giving it another year to see if I start using it like it should be used.


----------



## GoremanX (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm 6'1" tall. I don't weigh 270+ anymore, but I've been riding a Kona Hoss since I weighed 325 pounds. First a completely stock 2006 20" bike, and now a completely custom-built 2008 22" one. I'm now down to 255 pounds, but the Hoss is still my bike of choice.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

1998 Trek 7000zx. Had it since new. Back then it was the entry level race bike in Trek's lineup.

Ridden hard, put away wet for the past 11 years. Weights from 300 down to 235lbs and everywhere in between. I was young and dumb and rode it way harder than I should have for a long time. Countless bottom brackets and headsets. Trued the wheels several times and replaced the fork twice before going rigid. Now it sees road/hybrid duty with minimal and smooth gravel and hard pack. Will get knobbies and some upgrades once I get more confident in my road bike.


----------



## motocross93 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm now trying a Soul Cycles Dillinger, just finished the build until my custom made frame is done. I have ridden two other frames this year with no luck so far, ie. Air9, and Voodoo Aizian both of which were Scandium which I know now is no good for guys over 280.... It seems allot of you are riding bikes off the self. I've found being 6'7" 320 that there is allot of BB wobble in off the shelf frames under hard peddling, almost scary wobble. Anyone else get this impression from their frames? I have hooked up with Doug @ Curtlo Cycles to get a frame lined up. He says he has the cure for all my issues in an over sized tube steel frame. You big guys should check him out


----------



## XLT66 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm 6'-0" and 270 lbs. I've been riding a Jamis Dakota Comp since 2006 and an initial weight of 317 lbs. 

I've dropped a good bit of weight but the bike has been holding up pretty good on stock components. Only problem has been the crank bolt getting loose and me racking myself when my left crank arm falls off mid-pedal.

I'm in the process of replacing the crankset. Any suggestions for under $200?


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

im riding a homebrew bike hehe


----------



## Sequimite (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm 6' 4" and weigh 300. I bought a Cannondale 24" M300 in 1997 and while bike commuting to work and pursuing other exercise dropped to 230.

Medical problems and stress coincided with weight gain to 325. I started riding with a group in April and have dropped 25 pounds so far - would like to get back to 230. I'll always be a Clyde because the last time I was under 200 was when I was a "skinny" 195 in high school with a size 34" waist. I still use the M300, although there is little on it that is original. It's survived all these years of crashing over curbs and all manner of abuse.


----------



## beagley (Mar 2, 2009)

yes actually, if you can swing it. cambria has a saint crankset for around 190 even up into the 180mm area (im about to buy a set) and of course 170/175 if that's your thing. the smaller sizes were around $160 i'd like to say.

edit: triple ring too!


----------



## beagley (Mar 2, 2009)

same welgo's i've got, and i swear by em. those ergo grips, took me one hill to figure out i didn't like em (on a friends ride) uphill they were a DREAM! but downhill i lost that (loving) comfortable feeling, not being able to grip full around my handlebars.


----------



## NavyDavy (Aug 13, 2009)

*JAMIS Explorer 2.0*

Picked up my new JAMIS Explorer 2.0 yesterday. Haven't ridden it yet except for the preliminary parking lot pre-buy test. I'm 5'10" just under 300. Haven't ridden since HS. Planning to ride on the Naval Air Station at Patuxent River, MD. I hope to start this week. I also ordered a new Garman edge 205.

Navy Davy


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

2010 Rockhopper Comp Disc. The frame is like a rock, some of the stock components aren't.


----------



## Sequimite (Aug 17, 2009)

I just got a new bike. After riding a 1997 Cannondale M300 for over 12 twelve years I just picked up a 1994 Cannondale Super V-1000. I pumped the rear shock up to 150 psi and it rode well but needs to be a little higher. My first bike with shocks. I always thought that at 300, I was too big for shocks but was encouraged by readings others' experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

6'3" 300ish. I ride a 08 Trek Fuel EX7 mostly stock, and a self built rigid Surly Karate Monkey (29er) with shimano xt hubs and WTB Dual Duty FRR rims making up the wheels.


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi all,
6'7" 280lbs.My most recent scoot is a 2005 Kona Coiler,with a rear coil upgrade.:thumbsup:It's the toughest bike I've ever owned,and I really mash on my equipment.


----------



## BulletproofBob (Aug 31, 2009)

5'6' 240 Rig 29er Ss Great Bike Holds Up, Tracks Great


----------



## csr (Aug 6, 2009)

*Saddles for big guys*

Any recommendations on a good saddle?


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Specialized ...*



csr said:


> Any recommendations on a good saddle?


Go to Specialized and have them do a fitting (you sit on a foam pad). They will determine an optimal width and you should order the correct width of saddle.

Getting the saddle pads to match up with your "sit bones" will be the best metric for getting a good saddle fit. As far as strength goes ... make sure to position the saddle roughly in the middle. If you need setback, either get a setback post or a Cane Creek Thudbuster (which has a natural setback from suspension sag).

BTW, Specialized has a good warranty. If you break the rails, they will replace it. If just bend them though ... that's on you.


----------



## motocross93 (Mar 11, 2009)

Riding a Banshee Paradox now. It is a little hard to find since it just came out for production a very short time ago. This bike is STIFF! Really nice for us XL guys. I am 6'7" 300+, it is hands down a much stiffer frame than anything I've been on...


----------



## mo_feezy (Sep 8, 2008)

What is the highest safe pressure on a 2009 reba team dual air? 
The chart says "135+" for riders above 220lbs. I'm closer to 300, and want to go higher than 135, but I don't want to break anything. any ideas?


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> Go to Specialized and have them do a fitting (you sit on a foam pad). They will determine an optimal width and you should order the correct width of saddle.
> 
> Getting the saddle pads to match up with your "sit bones" will be the best metric for getting a good saddle fit. As far as strength goes ... make sure to position the saddle roughly in the middle. If you need setback, either get a setback post or a Cane Creek Thudbuster (which has a natural setback from suspension sag).
> 
> BTW, Specialized has a good warranty. If you break the rails, they will replace it. If just bend them though ... that's on you.


where are the locations. Id love to try this out.


----------



## kingbrian24 (May 30, 2009)

im 6' 280 pounds, 08 specialized hardrock comp disc. all stock minus the SS converion. seems to be good although im only riding for exercise on the road at the moment. if it breaks im sure ill complain


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

not sure on the reba PSI... but I was running near 300psi as I recall on my soloair tora...

basicly get the PSI to where you get the proper 20% sag... don't worry about what number it is.


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry, wrong forum


----------



## Zudnik (Aug 24, 2009)

Had my Intense Uzzi for along time, but started riding it about 4 months now and it's holding up great. Still has black fork and vanilla shock in rear, with speed dream wheels and mostly XT with hope mini brakes.

Need some studded tires now that winter is here though.

Started at 275 and in 4 months I'm now at 244. Long way to go yet, but having fun and taking a little at a time.


----------



## longdrive55 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Banshee Paradox 29er*

I'm about 270 and I'm riding a new Banshee Paradox 29er hardtail. I wanted a 29er for about 3 years and test rode everything, but almost everything felt like a wet noodle underneath me. Then came the Paradox. While not absolutely perfect (what is for guys our size?), it is the best 29er HT I've found both in terms of stiffness, power transfer and overall maneuverability. Truly feels like a 26er underneath me, with all the benefits of the 29er.

Any Clyde looking for a HT and 29er should have this bike on their shortlist.


----------



## adamant118 (Nov 9, 2008)

Zudnik said:


> Had my Intense Uzzi for along time, but started riding it about 4 months now and it's holding up great. Still has black fork and vanilla shock in rear, with speed dream wheels and mostly XT with hope mini brakes.
> 
> Need some studded tires now that winter is here though.
> 
> Started at 275 and in 4 months I'm now at 244. Long way to go yet, but having fun and taking a little at a time.


thats great! 31 lb. in 4 mo. great! how many hrs. per week do u ride? i am 275 now.. ride 3 x per week.. but when i am finished riding i am starving and thats where i go wrong..lol


----------



## BigMark (Oct 23, 2009)

FireBallKY said:


> '06 Kona Hoss
> 
> Been riding it since November of '05 at a fluctuating weight of 350-400 lbs. Semi-agressive trail riding including some rocky/rooty trails and ocassional drops around 2 feet. Haven't had to do anything to it 'cept for tune ups. The frame is solid and stiff with little to no wasted flex. The Hoss is a solid as they come and quite affordable being under $1100!!!


"drops around 2 feet" at 350-400 lbs? I was sweating the stock wheels on my Rockhopper 29er for road use (I am also pushing 400).

FireballKY, what wheel set are you running on the Hoss?


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

6' 5", 300lbs. 2010 SJ FSR Exp. 29er. It fits well and is a blast to ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## steelworx (Aug 30, 2007)

2007 Kona Hoss Deluxe, 6'2" and weighed 294 lbs. in Aug. 07' when I purchased the bike. I now weigh 260 lbs. The bike has been bombproof. I ride in the midwest no big drops just lots of roots. Has been really a nice ride.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

BigMark said:


> "drops around 2 feet" at 350-400 lbs? I was sweating the stock wheels on my Rockhopper 29er for road use (I am also pushing 400).
> 
> FireballKY, what wheel set are you running on the Hoss?


Still got the stock wheels on the Hoss...(Alex DM-24's). I hope I didn't confuse anyone by saying "drop". I'm not dropping the bike straight down off a wall or anything but rather catching up to 2 feet of air on the fly. It's more of a rolling transistion...Either way with me weighing what I do, I think that says alot for the wheels.

Since they didn't come out with the Hoss for 2010, I guess I'll just upgrade a few parts on this one and keep it for a couple more years. It is about time for a new chain. 

Best bike I've ever owned!!!


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

6' 1 and 130kg. just getting back on the bike after a year off.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm 6'4" and 305 lbs (been trying to dip in the 200's for a while now with no avail). Used to ride a 23" 2005 Giant Yukon but just recently built up a 29er. Motobecane Outcast 21" frame, Drake Super Air 29er fork (20mm TA 125mm travel), kris holm 38mm rims, xt hubs. Lovin the 29er, I'm a big wheeler for life now!


----------



## Pancho McTavish (Nov 14, 2009)

6'1" 265# with an 18" Gary Fisher Piranha with a very few upgrades for the last two months. No complaints, no broken parts. Still don't have the "right " saddle though.


----------



## jk5blazer (Jan 5, 2010)

im 6' and right at 300. I have a SC Heckler and wouldnt trade it for anything! It has really held up for me. I really have only had to upgrade to Avid Elixir-CR brakes with 8 inch rotors

The first day i got it home


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have an 05 Gary Fisher Advance. When I bought it new I was right around 320-330. I'm currently 265 and just starting to get back into biking. I will be doing mostly trails since that's pretty much all that's around me, though I would like to try some AM. It has held up for the most part. The stock cranks suck, but they haven't blown off.. yet. Just ordered new pedals since I didn't like the lack of grip on the nylon platforms. We'll see how it holds up to its first real year of biking.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Ive always had a boinger for your bike, thing is saweet!


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

2010 SPECIALIZED P1 all mountian all i have replaced is the pedals to a more beefy set and am currently lookin for a new fork to replace the crappy suntour it came with but it has held up great 

o and im 6'8 267lbs


----------



## dorme1 (Aug 26, 2007)

FireBallKY said:


> '06 Kona Hoss
> 
> Been riding it since November of '05 at a fluctuating weight of 350-400 lbs. Semi-agressive trail riding including some rocky/rooty trails and ocassional drops around 2 feet. Haven't had to do anything to it 'cept for tune ups. The frame is solid and stiff with little to no wasted flex. The Hoss is a solid as they come and quite affordable being under $1100!!!


I too ride a Hoss and have nothing but good things to say about it, made it through 1 season so far and no problems, frame is STRONG!

6'4" 335...for now


----------



## brokeONE (May 7, 2009)

Ironhorse 7pt.
Kona Shred
Just order a Transition TransAM


----------



## aquaboy (Jan 9, 2010)

hi, I am a total newbie to biking, I am around 300lbs. I need help on what kind of a set up I would need to go and hit the trails. Im looking at a semi basic set-up with a budget, of course I just want something I can ride around and enjoy without being afraid of breaking something major. Thanks


----------



## brokeONE (May 7, 2009)

Check out a Kona shred get a large and have them upgrade the rear derailuer to a slx. It will cost about 800 retail including the upgrade.

http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=shred


----------



## aquaboy (Jan 9, 2010)

thank you brokeone, is there anything else that I should be changing with this bike? It does look very good though:thumbsup:


----------



## trkyshootr (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm around 6'1 and 250 lbs. riding an '09 19.5 Trek Fuel EX 8.


----------



## aquaboy (Jan 9, 2010)

finally got a bike, Voodoo Dambala 29er


----------



## Yorto (Sep 23, 2009)

198cm 130kg / 287lbs
I am on a XL Giant XTC 29er .


----------



## johnd663 (Jun 28, 2007)

*With pics*



johnd663 said:


> 6.5 and 270lbs with gear
> 
> Turner Spot XL
> Turner Sultan 29er XL
> ...


Now with a few pictures


----------



## jahfakin (Sep 26, 2009)

Diamond Back Overdrive. only had a few months. I'm 330lbs and it's holding up well. Had to lose the Dart 3 fork for a rigid. It kept bottoming out and was riding it with the lockout in place, most of the time. but other than that, it's doing well.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

I am 280ish with gear and water. Been riding this on-one 456 with a Float 140 RLC for a couple months. Solid bike all around and very fun/forgiving handling.


----------



## rapdaddyR (Feb 4, 2010)

new design RIP9


----------



## Big Fletch (Feb 18, 2010)

I am 6'6" and 460, just starting up again after a year, i have a Ventana El Padrino 24 inch with upgraded HD frame tubes, with chris holm unicycle downhill rims, 36 hole, schwalbe big apple 2.35 tires, bmx 10 inch rise bars and thomson 410 seatpost, Ventana rigid front fork


----------



## Charcoal (Feb 6, 2010)

6'5" 230, 02 Spec HR Comp 21"


----------



## walnuts (Feb 21, 2010)

6'2" 290

I ride a GF Fat Possum XT...just getting back into riding in the last month or so, taking it pretty easy at the moment trying to get my lungs back, riding a lot of easy singletrack and some fast but easy downhills. I rode a lot when I was younger and considerably smaller but got out of it in the last decade or so for the most part. It's nice being back on a bike, I had kind of forgotten how dam fun it was. Now I can't wait to get in good enough shape to take some real DH runs like the old days and some alldayer XC rides.


----------



## paolino (Nov 19, 2005)

6'7",225
I ride a'09 specy FSR in size XXL,
now with karma tires and a 20/32 cranks 
I never felt better on a bike.


----------



## TreButler (Apr 15, 2010)

6'2", 430lbs. I'm riding a 2010 Giant Rincon for about a month now. Race Face grips, Crank Bros. Candy and Mallet 2 pedals (I switch up), and probably the single most important upgrade, a gel saddle After many test rides and months of research this fit felt best; especially at a shade under $500. Thanks to everyone on this thread for all of the tremendous help/info!


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

mine all upgraded and slightly dirty


----------



## TreButler (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome paint! And slightly telapathic:| I'm an artist and have been DYING to paint my bike from day 1! The wife's an antagonist toward my "new obsession" (biking) and was fighting me tooth and nail to keep me from painting it! After she sees yours I'm sure her point-of-view will change! Not sure of the layout, but the colors: super white, sunburst orange, electric blue (bright royal)! Will post when finished, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## djjr50 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Clydesdale or Bear?*



Big Fletch said:


> I am 6'6" and 460, just starting up again after a year, i have a Ventana El Padrino 24 inch with upgraded HD frame tubes, with chris holm unicycle downhill rims, 36 hole, schwalbe big apple 2.35 tires, bmx 10 inch rise bars and thomson 410 seatpost, Ventana rigid front fork





TreButler said:


> 6'2", 430lbs. I'm riding a 2010 Giant Rincon for about a month now. Race Face grips, Crank Bros. Candy and Mallet 2 pedals (I switch up), and probably the single most important upgrade, a gel saddle After many test rides and months of research this fit felt best; especially at a shade under $500. Thanks to everyone on this thread for all of the tremendous help/info!


I thought I was big...I need to hang around you guys!:thumbsup:

6'9" and 400lbs+ (probably 430lbs...scale needs a battery) and I recently purchased a Dawes Haymaker 1500. I (now) know that its not the choice most of you would consider, but price was a big consideration. I needed something to get me back on the road. Its currently for exercise, as I enjoyed biking as a kid and throughout college, and it holds up well so far. I will keep it running and probably upgrade it if need be, as long as I dont spend too much within the first year of ownership. I have already replaced the handlebar with a more 'hybrid' type, and replaced the saddle with a wider one.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm 6'3", 260 - 265 lbs (working on dropping weight though). I'm currently riding a Large (20" frame) Jamis Dakota 29er with Salsa Semi rims laced to 36 spoke XT hubs, 2.25" tires, 180mm front, 160mm rear Shimano hydros, Race Face Diabolus riser bars with ODI lock on grips. I took the OEM WTB Dual Duty wheels and put 700c street tires on them for pavement duty. I love my bike!










I'm thinking about building up a Salsa Big Mama, but I don't know how well that frame would handle a clydsdale like me.


----------



## JohnA42 (Mar 30, 2010)

(This is my first post.)

6', 299 down from 345 last fall. Been reading this forum a lot and went out this past weekend to test ride some bikes: Fuji, Jamis, Felt, Specialized, Giant. They ranged from "no way" to okay. The Specialized (Rockhopper disc) was probably the best of them. Went out on Monday looking to ride the Rockhopper again. Unfortunately the store I went to didn't have any. (Guess I should have called first.)

Went to another nearby store that I'd seen an ad for. They didn't carry Specialized but they did have Fisher and there were a couple of those on my "want to try" list. So what's the very first bike to the right of the door as I come inside? 2009 Kona Hoss -- in my size. It's covered in mud and sitting in my garage now. Too bad I'm out of town until Saturday.

Anyway... thanks to everyone here who's provided information and shared their stories. It's good to know there are other big guys out there turning the cranks.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

mo_feezy said:


> What is the highest safe pressure on a 2009 reba team dual air?
> The chart says "135+" for riders above 220lbs. I'm closer to 300, and want to go higher than 135, but I don't want to break anything. any ideas?


I'm 6'4" 270 lbs and I run my Reba sl 29er at 175+/175-


----------



## joshuagore (Oct 15, 2009)

Been lurking, but its time to come out of the closet.

Started at 300 at the end of last season... I had dropped riding in a big way for over 5 years and it was time to come back, for my mental and physical health.

I am now 285. I am 6'2"

I ride a few bikes, some meant for my weight and size others not so much.

Giant Reign, with some beefy components, but a flexy fork that must go.
Bianchi BUSS
Kona AA
Gary Fisher 293 (technically this just sold)


----------



## MethodX (Feb 11, 2010)

6' 270lbs
Ibis Mojo SL
Specialized Marathon 29 with SRAM XX


----------



## fuzygrub (May 7, 2010)

I don't want to sound cheap, but is there a relaible "beginner" bike that doesn't cost hundreds of dollars? It's been over 20 years since I last rode a bike so I don't want to drop a lot of money at first.


----------



## djjr50 (Apr 17, 2010)

fuzygrub said:


> I don't want to sound cheap, but is there a relaible "beginner" bike that doesn't cost hundreds of dollars? It's been over 20 years since I last rode a bike so I don't want to drop a lot of money at first.


Hundreds or Thousands? A good bike that isnt used and old is going to be more than a WalMart special, so you are already in the $300+ range.


----------



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)

6'0
240
2010 Gary Fisher Hifi Plus 29er


----------



## RockComp23 (May 6, 2010)

6'5" 389Pounds riding a 2009 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc 23" frame. Picked it up last year.


----------



## Javier (Aug 1, 2006)

*The bike I am not exercising on.*

6'1"
300 lbs.
2006 Iron Horse Warrior Pro. Sadly, still in new condition.


----------



## GrannyAbuser (Jan 31, 2004)

5'11" and a load at 350. I don't ride nearly often enough but aim to get over that this year. The whole point of me being here is to motivate myself. My main ride is a Surly Instigator That I built up for the '06 season with DH and dirt jumping components to endure my weight. Azonic Outlaw wheels, Marzocchi DJ1 fork, Crupi Pro round pedals and Avid Juicy 7 disk brakes. Zero issues other than the brakes binding up when I put it away for the winter and needing a bleed.










My original MTB which I've owned since '92 is my '92 Bridgestone MB-4. This is the bike I learned to trail ride on and it's worth so little as a used bike that I'll keep it forever. It's currently my foul weather/heavy duty SUV road bike. The Rhyno Lites have held up well with only an occasional truing being needed. I eventually want to turn this into a low budget fendered and racked XO-1 with a moustache bar.
This is the current setup but also fully fendered and with a rear rack.










Finally, I was in the market for a touring road bike to build my base miles......and bought a race bike... It's a 1992 Raleigh Technium Competition 531. This is an odd bike with Reynolds 531 tubes bonded to aluminum lugs with aerospace adhesive. I really wanted downtube shifters and this had a full Shimano 600 14 speed drivetrain, a very nicely repainted frame and a Kestral carbon fiber fork for $150. I threw on a 12-28 MTB 7spd cassette and juggled a few Sugino cranks to come up with a more friendly 36/48 crank combo. This bike and it's 32 spoke rims are holding up surprisingly well considering I'm probably twice the intended weight.


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

Im 6'4" 280


----------



## ramit2heck (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm 6'1" and pushing 265. I picked up a Gary Fisher Wahoo disc about 4 months ago and love that thing. It has held up really well considering the terrain (very rocky) I ride.


----------



## kona1611 (Sep 7, 2004)

I currenty ride a (new) 2009 Kona Dawg Deluxe. VERYYY BEEFY!. When I bought it had the rims upgraded to a much beefier Mavic EX325 rims (wheelset). I used to ride a 99 Kona Muni-Mula which I had built up from the frame. Last July or August I noticed the seat tube had cracked about 2/3 way around above the bottom bracket. I guess for that frame to last 10 years is pretty good with a Clydesdale Hoss on top of it. So I bought my Dawg Deluxe back in October or so. Sadly I have ridden it maybe a dozen times and only once on local trails. Excuses Excuses. Trying to get motivated..

But in summary, I love my bike. Very beefy.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

6'2"
280lbs
2005 Jamis Komodo


----------



## rtbs (Mar 31, 2009)

6' 1" 320

Currently on a Felt Compulsion 1. Upgraded from a Redemption 3 that held up great. Broke the the upper shock pivot mount bolt twice but a side form that absolutely nothing that was caused from weight. Start talking about things broken from my lack of skill and I got a whole 'nother list for ya.


----------



## gotboostedvr6 (Sep 1, 2008)

I’m 2500 off-road miles into my trek fuel with no signs of problems.
I’m #270


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

LoL you kinda necro’d a 12 year old thread. 🤣 That said it was cool to read through some of the posts.

6’ 285lbs, Hightower v2 with FloatX and 36 fox grip2 fork.

Trail riding in Oklahoma and Bentonville area. Planning on hitting Angel Fire and Winter Oark this summer.


----------



## TSleep (Aug 1, 2016)

Well since it's back from the dead......
'21 Hobson 160 Zebulon Ultimate, custom built Stan's hoops with them beehives, Xt drive train and brakes


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Well I do this thread revival a bit different.....I'll start with what I rode when the thread started until my present bikes. 4 are still current and 5th is on indoor trainer duty. My first MTB ever was a 1994 GT Ricochet

2009 Kona Hoss (on my CycleOps Trainer)









2011 Trek Scratch Air 9









Intense Tracer T275a









2017 Evil Insurgent









2018 Orbea Rallon (current)









2019 Commencal Meta HT









2019 Evil Calling









2021 Evil Wreckoning V3









2020 Trek Rail 7 (Current)









2021 Transition Spur (Current









2021 Orbea Rise H15 (Current)









Looking at a Deviate Claymore or new Orbea Rallon to build over the next year....


----------



## Dirtdiggler78 (6 mo ago)

Trek Roscoe at 275#


----------

